# Shepherd mix, possible to have ears stand up?



## Kevinese7 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi guys, we got Ellie at the animal shelter just recently and was wondering If it was possible for her ears to stand up? She's 5 months old and the shelter took her up as a stray and they don't know which kind of mix she is. She's all i've ever wanted, but if it is possible to have her ears stand up, then I'll do whatever I can to make It happen (humanely and without pain, of course). If not, then she'll still be my big cuddly bear . Photos are attached.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a pretty girl! She looks so sweet. Ears are genetic, at five months old I'd just love her as she is.


----------



## Kevinese7 (Nov 28, 2016)

You are right! I love her so much. She's so sweet and affectionate (although she plays really rough, scratched my face once haha). I would love to know what her other mix is as her ears doesn't seem that much of a GSD (even though her facial and body features resemble one). Any guesses?


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Awe reminds me of my baby. The shelter said mine was German shepherd/ lab mix. Shorter and smaller than a German Shepherd or a lab. Her ears wear almost standing up and my son's dog I think decided to chew on them while playing. At least that is what I think happened. No marks, no punctures but all of a sudden not standing up as much.


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

Aww she looks very cute and sweet. Her muzzle is medium-length so most likely suspects in the mix are Lab and Golden, given the breeds' popularity. Congrats on your new family member


----------

